# Tax on surrogacy expenses



## Hoffnung10 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi everyone,
Just a quick question as to whether you have to pay income tax (or any other kind of tax) on surrogacy expenses? Just looking at the logistics of everything and dont know how complicated the payment side of things gets?
Thanks in advance for replies


----------



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

I don't see why you would have to pay income tax based on the fact that its illigal in this country to make any money out of surrogacy.
I mean, its only expenses paid after all.

Don't quote me on that though, just using common knowledge.


----------

